# 3rd IUI - over stim ~



## totters (May 13, 2007)

Hi ladies,

I have been following your stories for some time now and have decided to be brave and jump in!

We are in our 3rd IUI  - first was successful but miscarriage and 2nd didn't work. On both my 2nd and now my 3rd try, i have been over stim (although on a v low dose of Puregon) and on both occassions rather than abandoning, they have aspirate the excess follies to leave  me with the correct amount. The clinic assures me that this does not affect success rate but wondered if any of you gals had experienced this or read anything on success rates after aspiration?

cheers
totters x


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi & Welcome totters

come and join us on TTC part 169....it is great support...  I actually have a question this morning for everyone so about to post it.  Wonder if you could even answer it....this is my 3rd IUI and have started stimms....first scan on day 7      all other IUI's scans started day 5   

What day did you get scan after starting stimms 

thanks
Kx


----------



## totters (May 13, 2007)

hiya Kiera, 

I think your first scan is pretty dependant on how you reacted in your previous 2 IUIs. I would guess that they have decided on day 7 as your follies develop quite steadily rather than too quickly. I had mine on day 6 I think but saying that they had already gone awol and I had too many follies at that point - so I always think that an earlier scan is better so it may be worth asking your clinic why day 7 and see if it could be made earlier.

cheers
totters x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

HI Totters

I overstimulated this IUI so converted to IVF, I got 4 good eggs from 5 dominant follies and had two good embies transferred, I'm on my 2ww so I've no idea yet if it worked but as my clinic don't do follie reduction ( which sounds just as painful as EC anyway) we decided we would rather do IVF than abort the cycle.

So sorry can't help with success rates after a follie reduction but good luck for any future cycles you have.

Keira my scanning started on cd 8-10 for my IUI.

Sam


----------



## totters (May 13, 2007)

Hiya Sam,

I just wonder why some clinics abort the whole procedure whereas mine have aspirated a few and still done the basting - it does make me think that some clinics feel that it affects the rate of success.

good luck wiht your 2 WW - what day are you on so far and how are you feeling?

cheers
totters x


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

my 3rd was totally abandoned due to over stimulation, no IVF or reduction


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Totters

I am on day 7 of my 2ww, trying to remain very positive but realistic, I've been in quite a lot of pain folling EC so 1st day back to work today- so far I have no symptoms so who knows, as my DH says it's a numbers game.

I'm not sure why different clinics do different things seemd strange to put you through the discomfort of follie reduction when they could just as easily do an EC. Are you private? Did they charge you for the follie reduction?

Where are you up to on your 2ww.

Dobbie, so sorry your cycle was abandoned were you not offered any options??

Sam


----------



## totters (May 13, 2007)

Hiya Sam

I am now on day 5 of 2ww and doing well so far - back at work yesterday and the time is flying past.

I will ask a silly questions - what is EC - we are private up at the SEFC in T Wells and yep, they did charge for the reduction - but it was either that or abandoning the treatement. They haven't referred us for IVF as at this stage don't think we need it - but who knows. The reduction itself was fine - was partly sedated anyhow and over in 5 mins

Hi Dobbie - sorry to hear your cycle was abandoned - its so hard to pick yourself up again and carry on, but am sure you can - sending you some    

bye for now
totters x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Totters

EC is egg collection, which sounds pretty much the same as  follie reduction i.e they aspirate the follie to get an egg out of it. Obviously instead of throwing the egg away they are put together with the sperm to make little embies which are replaced in Embryo transfer a few days later.

Like you we didn't set out for IVF, we have unexplained so again no obvious reason to 'need' IVF- hence we'd originally opted for the IUI route, but if the IVF works it will have been worth EVERY penny . To be honest if we need another cycle of treatment we will now be sticking to IVF.

I was really worried that our unexplained was due to bad eggs that wouldn't fertilise, or thatmy eggs and DH's sperm were incompatible, but following the IVF we now at least know that we are compatible and all my eggs fertilised so if nothing else, it has answered a few questions.

Good luck

Sam


----------

